# Very Cool Camera Simulator Site



## islandturner (Jul 27, 2011)

Here's a camera simulation site where you can try different settings with your ISO, aperture, shutter speed, focal length, lighting, etc and instantly see how they affect the photo. You’ll see the girl’s propeller either blurry or sharp, and the depth of field change as per the aperture setting. Three modes; aperture priority, shutter speed priority, or full manual.


http://camerasim.com/camera-simulator.html


----------



## 76winger (Jul 27, 2011)

Interesting. Wish they had stuff like that when I took a photography class 25 years ago.


----------

